

A Social-Networking Service With a Velvet Rope - zx76
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/29/business/yourmoney/29stream.html?ei=5090&en=888707969bffacba&ex=1343361600&adxnnl=1&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&adxnnlx=1185714669-UnAjU+tEgO9NwWTezQPing

======
acgourley
Heh, I thought it was going to be about: <http://www.top20network.com/>

